# fluval edge and 65 hexagon tank pictures



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Fluval Edge: 

I just set up my fluval edge. Pictures arent great. Taken with my phone's camera with all lights off. The tank has been set up for one month now and the original lights were rewired to fit MR 15s (I think that's right. My friend did them for me.) I got many of my plants,fish and shrimps from members 
I plan to remove the fish once my shrimp have babies but that has yet to happen. I dont use ferts or Co2 in my tank. My plants seem to do well even though they grow slow but that's actually a good thing for a fluval. I have a moss cave that I got from Frank's for the shrimp to hide in. I couldnt resist getting it once I saw it 

Inhabitants:

CRS (James)
Bright Red Cherries (Tobalman)
6 galaxy rasbora/celesital danios (Big Al's NY)
1 longfin panda cory (Big Al's NY)
pair of pseudomugil gertrudae (James & Beijing)

I got my plants from forum members  thanks to James, Coldmantis, Beijing, Darkblade and Frank's Aquarium. 


65 gallon Hexagon tank:

I got this tank when I didnt know better. Its such a pain to plant... and in terms of reaching the bottom... that involves my arms... shoulder and even head going into the tank to reach the bottom. It only has 45 watts CF and no Co2 or ferts... but I think it looks nice. Took several years for the plants to grow though... my prize fish are my koi angels that I special ordered from the states. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey Laura, I just saw this thread.
Everything is so dense and well-planted!
However, some of the pictures were a little confusing..so maybe if you separated the two tanks into different posts it would perhaps make it clearer.
But, nice to see everything coming along so nicely!
keep us posted.

Leon


----------

